# Eddy Curry is Better Than Ty Chandler



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

He is much Better Than Tyson. PERIOD


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Explain why you think this.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

I LIKE Curry, but it remains to be seen if he'll be better than Chandler. Offensively Curry may very well be better...but DEFENSIVELY Chandler is more futher along in the learning curve than Eddie.

I think both players will greatly help this ballclub in the years to come.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Balla123456789 *
> He is much Better Than Tyson. PERIOD


Tell us why you think he is much better


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*I'm Wrong JJames Lang is Better than both of them!!!!!!!!1*

His Name is James Lang and here are what people say about his game.
Another impressive Ice player was 6-11, 300 pound center James Lang. He moves quite well despite his girth, scoring inside and clearing out space for rebounds. A lot of people compared him to Wake Forest's new frosh Eric Williams, but Lang is a bit lighter on his feet. I loved the way he attacked the offensive glass in particular. Once some of his footwork is refined a bit more, he will certainly be able to contribute at a very high level.


James Lang, C, Alabama Ice:

"Possibly no player received more buzz at the Dean E. Smith Center than the heavyweight Lang. Looking simply on the surface, you wouldn’t pay that much attention to him, but after watching explosive dunk after explosive dunk, your opinion changes. Listed at 6-11, 305 pounds, Lang gets off the ground faster than anyone with comparable size and height. A lane filler, Lang showed deceptively quick post moves, soft hands, and great positioning on the low block. While it remains to be seen if this was just a good weekend, for at least one tournament Lang shined. " - SM


Lang is a 6-11, 300+pound post prospect who has evolved from a plodding banger into an aggressive, surprisingly athletic warrior. Lang does more than just throw his weight around. He throws it down on people. Several times over the course of the weekend he finished plays with emphatic jams whose force shook the basket supports long after he’d trotted back to the defensive end. Lang was certainly one of the biggest sleepers in the tournament, and he should get ample attention from SEC schools on the lookout for big men.


ESPN Reports:

James Lang
6-11, 305 and counting, senior (Parkway Christian H.S./Birmingham, Ala.)
This Mobile native is a big, big man. But he carries it well. Lang's bigger (thicker, heavier) than he was a year ago, but surprisingly, he's also become more athletic. He's got some explosive power in his game, which resembles (I didn't say "compares to") the raw strength and athleticism of Shaquille O'Neal. Lang possesses excellent hands, thick shoulders, hand strength and if he gets the ball down low in dunking position, watch out! He can really catapult that bulk of his and snap the rim back. It's very difficult to stop someone that big, when they have the power, agility and confidence to do a strong imitation of a Shaq two-handed power dunk.

Lang, while not a gazelle, runs the floor well for his bulk. At the Gibbons Tournament, his conditioning and stamina were impressive. He's carrying a few extra pounds, but he's still just a high school player.

If Lang continues to play like he did at the Gibbons tournament, his stock will rise quickly. He's also got some toughness/meanness about him, which for a post player isn't a bad thing. He works hard and he's still developing. Lang has a pair of excellent mitts and he can score on the low block. He'll be playing with Kenny Harris' Alabama Ice at the adidas Big Time in Las Vegas and he's gonna be at adidas ABCD Camp this weekend in New Jersey.


6-11, 305-pound rising senior James Lang (Central Park Christian H.S./Birmingham, Ala.) is moving his big caboose up and down the floor better and working much harder than last year. He had several effort plays and was just about unstoppable around the basket. In the opinion of quite a few observers, he gave 6-10, 265-pound rising senior Kendrick Perkins (Ozen H.S./Beaumont, Texas) a run for his money as the camp's toughest center matchup (and this year's edition of adidas ABCD was loaded with quality big men).


ESPN.Com Rates him as the No.5 Prospect in America!


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

*Unless we're talkin' about Lebron James....*

I'm not interested in the Bulls goin' after anymore HS projects.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: I'm Wrong JJames Lang is Better than both of them!!!!!!!!1*



> Originally posted by *Balla123456789 *
> His Name is James Lang and here are what people say about his game.
> Another impressive Ice player was 6-11, 300 pound center James Lang. He moves quite well despite his girth, scoring inside and clearing out space for rebounds. A lot of people compared him to Wake Forest's new frosh Eric Williams, but Lang is a bit lighter on his feet. I loved the way he attacked the offensive glass in particular. Once some of his footwork is refined a bit more, he will certainly be able to contribute at a very high level.
> 
> ...


Do you have the link for this?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

The analysis of James Lang sounds almost exactly like the analyses given of Eddy Curry back when he was in high school, only Curry, if anything, had more buzz around him. So what makes you think that this guy is better? He doesn't seem to be much bigger than Curry (6'11 305 compared to Curry's current 7'0 290), and it doesn't sound like he's more athletic either


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow!!! Curry's now SEVEN feet?!! Wow!!!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Krazy!!! *
> Wow!!! Curry's now SEVEN feet?!! Wow!!!


I think Chandler is now 7'4" as well.

One thing I found amusing was on NBADraft.net they had an NBA Player Comparison label for a kid and Eddie Curry was the player. Now I am not quite sure how that great analysis was done considering Curry has not shown much of anything as an NBA player.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I thought Krause said he was a legit 7ft 2in... 7"4' sounds a little off


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HAWK23 *
> I thought Krause said he was a legit 7ft 2in... 7"4' sounds a little off


Once they get past the "official" measurements at the pre-draft combines/camps all bets are off. Just look at how much Alonzo Mourning has grown over the years. Shaq's weight also seem just a tad low.

It doesn't matter. Judge someone by what they do on the court.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

that kid they are talking about is sophacles shoranitis from greece, besides, who do you expect them compare that kid to? shaq? he's more like eddy at this point then he is da daddy

btw... eddy will be our goto guy in a few years, not tyson


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JOHNNY_BRAVisimO *
> that kid they are talking about is sophacles shoranitis from greece, besides, who do you expect them compare that kid to? shaq? he's more like eddy at this point then he is da daddy
> 
> btw... eddy will be our goto guy in a few years, not tyson


I think JWill is going to be the go to guy. It is kind of difficult for any post player to be the go to guy. He might be the focus on offense but in crunch time expect JWill to have the ball to shoot or draw the foul.

You are right though, I think Tyson will be nothing more than an afterthough offensively because of Curry, and now JWill.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt say that, tyson just wont be the "goto" guy, but he will still be dropping bigtime points


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Eddy is only 6-10 not 7-0*

he is not that athletic James Lang is way more athletic


James Lang
6-11, 305 and counting, senior (Parkway Christian H.S./Birmingham, Ala.)
This Mobile native is a big, big man. But he carries it well. Lang's bigger (thicker, heavier) than he was a year ago, but surprisingly, he's also become more athletic. He's got some explosive power in his game, which resembles (I didn't say "compares to") the raw strength and athleticism of Shaquille O'Neal. Lang possesses excellent hands, thick shoulders, hand strength and if he gets the ball down low in dunking position, watch out! He can really catapult that bulk of his and snap the rim back. It's very difficult to stop someone that big, when they have the power, agility and confidence to do a strong imitation of a Shaq two-handed power dunk.

Lang, while not a gazelle, runs the floor well for his bulk. At the Gibbons Tournament, his conditioning and stamina were impressive. He's carrying a few extra pounds, but he's still just a high school player.

If Lang continues to play like he did at the Gibbons tournament, his stock will rise quickly. He's also got some toughness/meanness about him, which for a post player isn't a bad thing. He works hard and he's still developing. Lang has a pair of excellent mitts and he can score on the low block. He'll be playing with Kenny Harris' Alabama Ice at the adidas Big Time in Las Vegas and he's gonna be at adidas ABCD Camp this weekend in New Jersey.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Balla123456789


1st of all, are you a Bulls fan?

2nd..I've heard about James Lang a long time ago, but I've never seen him play..Have you? I'm thinking no...lol..your analysis sounds good, but have you set eyes on the kid yet? Do you know what the kid looks like? He's better than Curry? I'll believe it when I see it..


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*I Have Seen Him PLay*

He is a great player he rebounds better than curry and is a lot more athletic i mean every dunk he does he tries to break the backboard and truthfully i have never seen him do a one-handed dunk he two -hand slams everything. The dunks resemble SHAQ IN his early days. When he sets him self on the block he is unstobabble. I will say it again he is way more athletic than curry and a far better rebounder. But he is not yet the scorer. but plays with great intensity. He is lookin at an SEC school. ALabama aND DUKE ARE THE FRONT RUNNERS


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I don't know that I care, but what is the point of this info anyways? There are many players better than Curry, CHandler, Rose, Williams......than any of the Bulls. The kid is another high schooler. If last year's draft showed anything it's that it takes time to develop the high schoolers. No big man from high school is gonna come in and dominate in the pro's........for a few reasons:

1) foul trouble (no respect from officials ..gotta earn that)
2) Playing against guys the same size and speed all the time.
3) Learning the fundamentals of the game. (from Defense to Offense)

4) maturity


I could go on, but I won't. I am interested to hear about new guys, but it sounds to me that these kids are expected to dominate in their first year of forget them......Give them time to grow (as a player and a person)!


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Wow! The fifth highest rated ESPN high school senior, lets back up the truck. Trade Curry, Chandler and Williams for him. If that's not enough throw in Jalen Rose. Of course the Lakers will offer Shaq. In that case we may have to settle for the fourth best prospect, guess we'll have to throw in Crawford and Fizer for him. For #3, we'll have to add Krause, Reinsdorf and the United Center. For #2 throw in Benny the Bull and for #1 add Dali and Hoiberg.
Wow Balla123456789, you da man! Wow!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Balla123456789 get your sorry *** off the Bulls board and go to your own team's board and post that crap... you think Curry is 6ft 10in... he MAY have been that last year but THIS JUST IN HE IS A HIGH SCHOOLER, HIGH SCHOOLERS GROW pal, I have heard chandler is a legit 7ft 2in and Curry is 7ft now... please if your going to post stuff unrelated to the topic and inaccurate info go post that else where


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*My Bad*

Eddy Curry used to be my fav player i watched him on Chiago Preps on Fox Sports Net. but he doesn't play feriuous or mean. And he never power dunks with two hands like he did as a junior. Is he more athletic than James Lang. Also are u sure Eddy Curry is 7-0.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Curry was measured at 6' 11 3/4 in shoes at the Chicago camp before last years draft. I will agree that Curry doesn't play feriuous. Balla123456789, because there is no such thing. Your IQ iis showing.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry is good.

Chandler is also good.

James Lang, as of TODAY, is a nobody. SCREW ESPN and screw the scouting reports. The story goes, there are TONS of incredibly talented kids out there with exceptional athleticism and incredibly skill, and they will never get a chance to see the NBA. They may never be good enough, and if they are, they may never get a shot at it. 

For now, he's nothing but someone to keep an eye on. When he hits the NBA, maybe he'll make a big splash. Maybe he won't.

"While it remains to be seen if this was just a good weekend, for at least one tournament Lang shined."

That in itself carries more truth than anything else. 

As for Chandler vs. Curry, they are completely different players. Have you seen them play? If so, you know... they aren't similar at all. 

Chandler is going to be a versatile player that is dangerous in the post but his offensive game will probably be more jumper-oriented, which is GOOD. His defense will come from the block, but he will be an agile 7'2" type player. Comparisons to Garnett are not yet warranted as far as the quality of his play, but Chandler is on that path. If he bursts onto the scene, he will be Garnett or better. If he underachieves, he'll be considered the "poor man's" Garnett. Either way, he's headed to the Garnett style of play, defensively and offensively. 

Curry, on the other hand, is developing into a SHAQ or HAKEEM style of player, the true modern-day center. He's not a sweeping Kareem Abdul-Jabar, nor is he a Bill Russell type finesse player. Hakeem used his power to muscle into the post but relied on his fancy footwork to work his way to the basket. Shaq took a lesson from Hakeem when he got schooled by the Dream early in his career, and began developing spin moves and agile shots in the post as well, throwing his body around with more grace and being patient with finding a makeable shot rather than constantly muscling up for a dunk.

Curry is moving in that direction. He's athletic, agile, but extremely powerful. His height may be disputable, but being only 19 and with most men continually growing until 24-25, it's easy to say that he'll be a true seven-footer by the time he reaches the prime of his career. His huge body and frame can mature into an unstoppable strength on the low block, since he is already a force in the post. With stronger defense, continual physical training, and skill building, Eddy Curry will be among the elite centers, if not the most elite, in the NBA within three years.

Having Bill Cartwright as a coach helps both players. Going to Pete's Big Man Camp helps both players. Being young, dunk-loving athletic freaks helps both players, for now. But we are going to see the players develop in two very different directions.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> Wow! The fifth highest rated ESPN high school senior, lets back up the truck. Trade Curry, Chandler and Williams for him. If that's not enough throw in Jalen Rose. Of course the Lakers will offer Shaq. In that case we may have to settle for the fourth best prospect, guess we'll have to throw in Crawford and Fizer for him. For #3, we'll have to add Krause, Reinsdorf and the United Center. For #2 throw in Benny the Bull and for #1 add Dali and Hoiberg.
> Wow Balla123456789, you da man! Wow!


:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: My Bad*



> Originally posted by *Balla123456789 *
> Eddy Curry used to be my fav player i watched him on Chiago Preps on Fox Sports Net. but he doesn't play feriuous or mean. And he never power dunks with two hands like he did as a junior. Is he more athletic than James Lang. Also are u sure Eddy Curry is 7-0.


We are glad you like him. But there is more to a centers game than just vicious dunks. Curry has a nice shot. Nice finger roll and can dunk as well. Lets give him time. As for Lang, we don't need another HS player.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Balla123456789, Curry is 7'0 now, he was 6'11 without shoes last year and has apparently grown to 6'11 3/4 by now- enough to be considered a legit 7-footer.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*2 words*

2 words come to my mind every time I hear about the next best thing out of high school, he'll be a beast, he'll be this, he'll be that. Those 2 words are Marcus and Liberty. I was young and naive, a huge Illini fan, buying into the recruiting hype. Ever since i've tried to place no expectations on anyone coming out of high school. It's just plain unfair. Unfortunately for some of these kids the hype has increased exponentially since then.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

How about Rashard Griffith, written up big time in 8th grade as the next great center, won a title with King HS, left Wisconsin after his sophmore year, went in the 2nd round, and at 27, left Europe for the Magic where he has been unimpressive in the summer league.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*Rashard and Thomas*

Excellent Song! I heard Rashard's rights get picked up and shook out some cobwebs. That King team was fascinating to watch from a pure Xs and Os standpoint. I was in school at U of I at the time, there was an unbelievable buzz in C-U that March.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *chifaninca *
> No big man from high school is gonna come in and dominate in the pro's........for a few reasons:
> 
> 1) foul trouble (no respect from officials ..gotta earn that)
> ...


I went through this same discussion on the Tribune boards...

Moses Malone. Need I say more?

Darryl Dawkins. Fit right in on a championship team, though he did not start.

McAoo (sic: NO 'D'!) - played one year of college ball, scored like Jordan from anywhere on the floor, rebounded 10+/game and blocked shots.

NBA High School Draft Entrants 
Year Player Drafted Team 
1948 Joe Graboski -- Chicago 
1974 Moses Malone No. 22 Utah* 
1975 Daryl Dawkins No. 5 Philadelphia 
1975 Bill Willoughby No. 19 Atlanta 
1995 Kevin Garnett No. 5 Minnesota 
1996 Kobe Bryant No. 13 Charlotte** 
1996 Taj McDavid -- -- 
1996 Jermaine O'Neal No. 17 Portland 
1997 Tracy McGrady No. 9 Toronto 
1998 Al Harrington No. 25 Indiana 
1998 Rahsard Lewis No. 32 Seattle 
1998 Ellis Richardson -- -- 
1998 Korleone Young No. 40 Detroit 
1999 Jonathan Bender No. 5 Toronto*** 
1999 Leon Smith No. 29 San Antonio**** 
2000 Darius Miles No. 3 L.A. Clippers 
2000 DeShawn Stevenson No. 23 Utah 
2001 Kwame Brown 
2001 Tyson Chandler 
2001 Eddy Curry 
2001 DeSagana Diop 
2001 Tony Key 
2001 Ousmane Cisse 
* -- ABA Draft
** -- Traded to L.A. Lakers
*** -- Traded to Indiana
**** -- Traded to Dallas


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Rashard and Thomas*



> Originally posted by *Cyanobacteria *
> Excellent Song! I heard Rashard's rights get picked up and shook out some cobwebs. That King team was fascinating to watch from a pure Xs and Os standpoint. I was in school at U of I at the time, there was an unbelievable buzz in C-U that March.


He played with Thomas Hamilton and I was so disappointed when he shunned Illinois for Stu Jackson and the Badgers, but it seems we didn't miss as much as I thought.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Eddy Curry Will Be the Best Center in the NBA in 3 Years!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Dude Looks Taller Than Bill Cartwirght Now. So he is a true 7 Footer. He Has Great Athletiscm For a guy 7 Feet 290. He is My Favorie Player too. The Dude Throws it Down with Authority. He Will Make the all Sophmore Team and will be the bulls "goto" guy in years to come.


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe Cartwright shrunk an inch or two?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

No. I like James Lang. He is the next Desagna Diop.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*How Do i Post Pictures?*

U will see Why He will be when i can post a pic of Eddy in Action


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Yao Ming is the only other center who has as much potential as Curry.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Kneepad *
> I think Yao Ming is the only other center who has as much potential as Curry.


We will see. From what I saw of Curry last year, it didn't really involve much power. He didn't seem like a banger. He has some decent moves on the post but I didn't get a sense of raw power you get with a guy like Shaq. Shaq also has the agility but there is no mistaking his true strength.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> We will see. From what I saw of Curry last year, it didn't really involve much power. He didn't seem like a banger. He has some decent moves on the post but I didn't get a sense of raw power you get with a guy like Shaq. Shaq also has the agility but there is no mistaking his true strength.


Shaq is not the only great center to have played the game. One can be a great center without being overpowering. Ever hear of guys named Kareem, Hakeem, Robinson, Walton, Cowens, etc.?

That said, I think Curry certainly has the body to bang. He just has no idea how to do so because he never had to in HS. I commented in another thread (possibly on RealGM) that Curry seems to not have had the greatest coaching in HS. It's apparent that he coasted to a great degree in HS, not learning to use his body to his advantage.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

You are right about other ways to play center and excecl at it. Of course Curry has done absolutely nothing to draw any sort of comparison to any of the guys you mention.

The one thing he has going for him, that we can identify with right now, is his body. That being said, he is not a banger and is extremely soft and timid on defense.

This is why I made the power comments. You may hope he becomes the next Hakeem but that is something that is almost impossible to see in him right now.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> The one thing he has going for him, that we can identify with right now, is his body. That being said, he is not a banger and is extremely soft and timid on defense.


I think you are selling his raw talent short. In addition to his fairly well-developed low post moves, Curry is amazingly light on his feet, and has very soft hands for a guy his size.

No, of course Curry does not at this point in his career warrant comparison to the all-time great centers, nor did I make such a claim. I do not see Hakeem in his prime in Curry at 20 years of age (or however old he is now). But I do see some of Hakeem as a freshman at the U. of Houston in Curry. And before you say it, yes, whether Curry continues to develop remains to be seen.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

As far as the original question "who will be better , Tyson or Eddy" my response is - I hope they're both all-stars. They can both be good. Does it matter if Curt Schilling is a little better than Randy Johnson or vice versa? No! 

Hopefully, in a few years, both kids will be kicking *** all over the NBA.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Curt and Randy do not share the baseball. There is a huge difference and that is a poor analogy.

Kobe and Shaq is probably closer to it, but they are in a different circumstance as one is a perimeter player and the other a post player.

Tyson and Curry are both post players and the best analogy I can see is David Robinson and Tim Duncan, or Hakeem and Sampson, in Houston.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> Curt and Randy do not share the baseball. There is a huge difference and that is a poor analogy.
> 
> Kobe and Shaq is probably closer to it, but they are in a different circumstance as one is a perimeter player and the other a post player.
> ...


I'm sorry! My analogy wasn't good!!! Thanks for correcting me!!! Obviously the point I wanted to make, that I hope both suceed while reaching their expectations, was completely confusing with my example.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

When was the last itme you saw two dominant post players on the same team?

That is why your analogy is poor. Schilling and Johnson do not play at the same time.

Sampson sucked and Hakeem took over.

David Robinson is a shell of his former self and conceded to Duncan as soon as Duncan stepped on the floor.

It is highly unlikely you will see Curry and Chandler both "kick *** all over the NBA" as you put it.

I apologize for pointing out the error of your thinking. If you don't like it, you shouldn't post.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> When was the last itme you saw two dominant post players on the same team?


Both players in the following post duos accumulated PPI ratings of 17 or higher for the same team in the same season (for reference, just 30 players in the whole league achieved this mark last season):

Tim Duncan / David Robinson 97-98, 98-99, 99-00
Chris Webber / Vlade Divac 98-99
Kevin Garnett / Tom Gugliotta 96-97, 97-98
Dikembe Mutombo / Christian Laettner 96-97
Shaquille O'Neal / Horace Grant 94-95, 95-96
Chris Webber / Juwan Howard 95-96
David Robinson / Dennis Rodman 93-94, 94-95
Chris Webber / Tom Gugliotta 94-95
Brad Daugherty / Larry Nance 87-88, 88-89, 90-91, 91-92, 92-93
Hakeem Olajuwon / Otis Thorpe 88-89, 89-90, 90-91, 91-92
Larry Bird / Robert Parish / Kevin McHale 83-84, 84-85, 85-86, 86-87, 88-89, 89-90, 90-91
Benoit Benjamin / Charles Smith 90-91
Larry Nance / John Williams 89-90
Patrick Ewing / Charles Oakley 89-90
David Robinson / Terry Cummings 89-90
Benoit Benjamin / Ken Norman 88-89
Hakeem Olajuwon / Ralph Sampson 84-85, 85-86
Mike Gminski / Buck Williams 85-86
Bill Walton / Terry Cummings 82-83
Bob Lanier / Bob McAdoo 79-80
Dan Issel / George McGinnis 78-79


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Outside of Parish and McHale you have basically proved my point.

Thanks.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

My point was that I don't care who is better as long as they are both good. Regardless of the sport or position. I hope both put up good numbers and complement each other. I can compare them to DeNiro and Pacino if I want.


----------



## Sep (Jun 5, 2002)

I think Curry got a LOT more physical late in the season. I don't think it's fair to say that he doesn't use his body well simply because he doesn't bulldoze defenders in the lane like Shaq. Fact is, he has begun to use his size to get post position. He has great footwork for a player his size and his age, and that footwork allows him to take advantage of his size. 

I think Eddy will have a much faster learning curve than Olowakandi did, and Kandi is probably considered to be the most promising and talented young center in the league right now.

It's unfair to compare anyone to Shaq, but I think there's a good chance that Curry could develop into a top 10 player in 4 or 5 years, which is nothing to complain about.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Balla123456789

You sure have switched it up on us..What about your boy James Lang? 1st you were talkin about how Eddy wasn't that physical, and saying James Lang is better in another thread..and according to ESPN, He's rated as the 5th best senior??

On many sites including ESPN had Eddy in the top 2-3, nothin less..With players such as Tyson Chandler, Kwame Brown, Dejuan Wagner..etc..on the list


So now Eddy Curry's your favorite player? lol


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I was actually looking over who there is at Center in the East.

Curry could be the best Center in the East in 2 years, especially with Chandler's defense taking so much pressure off of him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> Curt and Randy do not share the baseball. There is a huge difference and that is a poor analogy.
> 
> Kobe and Shaq is probably closer to it, but they are in a different circumstance as one is a perimeter player and the other a post player.
> ...


the sampson-akeem comparison is what i had in mind. But thats a ways off yet.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

When you look through the East, how many centers does another team actually have to alter their gameplan for? Certainly Alonzo Mourning, but how much time does he have left? Brad Miller? I think so, but even more because of O'Neil being an offensive force. The Cleveland frontliners have size, and maybe as a unit could be considered, but I don't think anyone is running scared from them. Brendan Haywood could be a nightmare if he ever actually decided to work on his game, but it doesn't seem like he has so far made that a priority.

Teams aren't likely revising their gameplans for Curry yet, but I agree with *BCH!* that in a couple years they may be.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Who Will Be Better in 2-3 Years Tyson or Eddy*

I feel Eddy Will Be. I think they will be like Kobe and Shaq. Tyson Will get all the endorsments and all the love. but everyone knows Shaq is the best player and most important player on da team. I think Eddy will have that Crown in years too come. Eddy is a much better scorer and has a great post game. But i wish Eddy would too more power jams. Like Amare. Eddy seems to do layups to much


You are welcome to post here. But you had three threads started all on the same thing. Please try and stay within the threads. So i merged all three into one. truebluefan


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> When was the last itme you saw two dominant post players on the same team?
> 
> That is why your analogy is poor.
> ...


The fact that it is uncommon doesn't prevent it from happening. That's not logical either.

It usually doesn't happen because one player is on the upside of his career while one is on the downside. Example: Robinson & Duncan.

This problem will be averted with Chandler and Curry. They are the same age, and it is safe to assume that, if they both reach their potential, it will occur in a close period of time.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

IMO Chandler is better than Curry becuase he has more of an all around game-they are both good players and both have a lot of potential-but I think that Chandler has already shown he will be pretty good-while Curry has shown he has a lot of size and COULD be a good player. But all you can do is guess...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Guess I may be reaching the point of Spamming here, but this guy has never posted on someone else's thread, and every thread he ever started is about Eddy Curry!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bump

Partly because my very first post on the board is in this thread. Partly becuase it's interesting to read.

If you find my post here, it lists all the HSers who entered the NBA. Interesting to look back on it, and I find that other than LeBron, I can't think of a HSer who's turned out really well since 1997 or 1998. Perhaps this is why the NBA is considering increasing the minimum age?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Bump
> 
> Partly because my very first post on the board is in this thread. Partly becuase it's interesting to read.
> 
> If you find my post here, it lists all the HSers who entered the NBA. Interesting to look back on it, and I find that other than LeBron, I can't think of a HSer who's turned out really well since 1997 or 1998. Perhaps this is why the NBA is considering increasing the minimum age?


Amare?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone else think *Balla!* was an early screenname for *Slugga!*? Can't just be a coincidence. Can it?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> If you find my post here, it lists all the HSers who entered the NBA. Interesting to look back on it, and I find that other than LeBron, I can't think of a HSer who's turned out really well since 1997 or 1998. Perhaps this is why the NBA is considering increasing the minimum age?


Dwight Howard looks good.
Amare came along in 2002. He's..turned out really well.
Both the Smiths from this year are having better seasons than anyone predicted and look to me like possible stars.

though it's hard to say if any of them are Kobe/McGrady/Garnett level players or will be (Amare's close), if that's what you mean.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Anyone else think *Balla!* was an early screenname for *Slugga!*? Can't just be a coincidence. Can it?



WOW

you might be onto something...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare's a good one.

Same year as Tyson/Eddy, no?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Amare's a good one.
> 
> Same year as Tyson/Eddy, no?


the following year. The Jay Williams year.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bump
> 
> Partly because my very first post on the board is in this thread. Partly becuase it's interesting to read.
> 
> If you find my post here, it lists all the HSers who entered the NBA. Interesting to look back on it, and I find that other than LeBron, I can't think of a HSer who's turned out really well since 1997 or 1998. Perhaps this is why the NBA is considering increasing the minimum age?


Well since you couldn't post the rest, here's the rest marked whether or not they may be keepers.

2002: Amare Stoudemire (K)

2003: Lebron James (K), Travis Outlaw, Ndudi Ebi, Kendrick Perkins.

2004: Dwight Howard (K), Shaun Livingston, Robert Swift, Sebastian Telfair, Al Jefferson (K), Josh Smith (K), JR Smith (K), Dorrell Wright 

Telfair and Livingston are still coming up.

Without any doing any math it seems like the same keeper-to-bust ratio if it were college kids. They're just kids who come out earlier. Jib issues.

It's not like everyone out of high school is supposed to be a superstar. Transcendent superstars don't even come out every draft.

I don't really know why Stern's trying to increase the minimum age but if I had to guess I'd follow the money. 

So to me it would be a business-driven move by Stern thinking that he's losing the middle-aged middle-class average white American fans thanks to the infusion of youth who apparently play "And 1 hip-hop" basketball and lack fundamentals. In articles and here on this very board, people did complain a lot about the USA's lack of fundamentals to the point where they even rooted for us to lose. Perhaps Stern feels like this league he's running now might be isolating those fans.

Why would that fan-base of middle-class average white Americans be important in particular ? Well, because it's the majority of the population in the United States. The base with the most purchasing power. It's the base that will occupy most of the 200-level and lower seats rather than the nosebleeds.

Where would Stern get this notion that he needs to appeal to the white fans from ? He doesn't need to look any farther than the NFL. . .just about everyone likes it regardless of race and class. It's sold to everyone white, black, brown, yellow, country-listeners and hip-hop lovers alike, but the middle-class average white fans are more present than in basketball. So perhaps Stern is trying to follow this NFL model of things.


----------

